
The Carbone Ruby VM - marcopolis
http://www.nongnu.org/carbone/
======
MetricMike
"But with code that recurses or calls other methods that are implemented in
Ruby (better said: Carbon input language). From obvious reasons the mentioned
improvment factor will go down to zero when spending all the time in builtins;
(long running builtins, not Fixnum#+; but this effect begins with it). One may
say snippets that do no work are producing larger speed improvments; but this
is also the kind of code one calls object oriented; i.e. many levels of
indirection, abstraction ....."

Two issues with this paragraph:

1) "Carbon input language" makes me think that I can't use the full breadth of
Ruby. If I can't use the full breadth of Ruby _it 's not a Ruby VM_.

2) I'm not really grokking the "snippets that do no work" portion, but given
that Ruby (or at least the Rails/Sinatra flavors) are all about
interdependent, highly-OO flavored code what audience is this VM targeting?

~~~
bpicolo
I mean, this wast last updated in 2002...why it's linked here I don't know.

------
nickpsecurity
Why do they call a site promoting free software nongnu? I was curious but
nothing jumped out at me as a link to a quick answer.

EDIT: Thank you both. So, non-GNU = "not, officially GNU" instead of anti-GNU
I was wondering about. That makes sense.

~~~
StevePerkins
[http://savannah.gnu.org](http://savannah.gnu.org) is a hosting site for
"official" GNU software (i.e. sponsored by the Free Software Foundation).

[http://savannah.nongnu.org](http://savannah.nongnu.org) is a hosting site for
"community" projects that are not sponsored by the FSF.

------
grogenaut
looks to be from 2002, all source in CVS.

